# Remembering Kadesma



## CatPat (Jan 1, 2014)

Today would have been her 76th birthday.

I miss her.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2014)

How sweet, Cat.

"Happy Birthday, kadesma!"


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday, sweet Ma!  We miss you!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought of her first thing, remembering her birthday. Hugs for her family missing her today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, yesterday was Kadesma's birthday, she was the best gift we ever had.


----------

